# New Firmware for R15-300 released?



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

When I woke up this AM my receiver had a brief message as to how the program listings would be slightly different. I went and discovered that overnight my R15-300 DVR had downloaded a new firmware. I am now running 0x13B4.

Is there any significant improvement with this firmware or is it just a maintenance release?

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty sure just "maintenance" but most importantly support for IV retest. :down:


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

What is IV retest?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

InterVein


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Install Verification. It means a tech can check the quality of his work through a menu on your receiver.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Thank you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

To go "deeper" to Stuart's answer., IV is a "program" that DirecTV started a few years ago. New receivers must pass a certain threshold in order for the receiver to activate, of the threshold is not met, the tech would not be able to activate the receiver and will be forced to fix whatever is necessary to make the receiver pass this test. on already active receivers,when a tech is on site, they must run IV retest, "retest" presumably because this test was already run when the box was activated for the fist time. This retest makes sure that your dish is aligned properly by making sure that receiver passes the test. the tech needs to pass this test in order to get paid


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Received same update on R15-500 Oct 24th. Too bad they didn't update the logos...so many missing or outdated.


----------

